# QLE2342 link IBM DS3400 problem



## slowhand (Oct 20, 2010)

I have two IBM DS3400 and I connect them to IBM X3650 over fc switch.

```
[slowhand@ftp /]# camcontrol devlist
<IBM 1726-4xx  FAStT 0617>         at scbus0 target 1 lun 1 (pass0,da0)
<IBM 1726-4xx  FAStT 0617>         at scbus0 target 1 lun 2 (pass1,da1)
<IBM 1726-4xx  FAStT 0617>         at scbus0 target 1 lun 3 (pass2,da2)
```

I can see only one DS3400 lun and the other DS3400 lun is not found.

I use linux and win both two DS3400 lun is all found.

My uname -a

```
FreeBSD ftp 8.1-STABLE-201009 FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE-201009 #0: Tue Sep  7 14:43:31 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

My /boot/loader.conf

```
isp_load="YES"
geom_fox_load="YES"
geom_multipath_load="YES"
```

I use multipath I/O, but is not successful.

Help? Thanks.


----------

